# a little Glazunov



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This is mostly a tidbit for _Huilun_, but all members are invited. In the course of my current transfer project, I have processed an LP containing Balakirev's 2nd Symphony, performed by Rozhdestvensky and the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra. The filler on the LP, by the same forces, is Glazunov's Cortege Solennel in G, Op. 91 (1907). This is not part of my project, but knowing Huilun's, ah, fixation, I have uploaded an mp3 of it for her benefit.

http://www.hightail.com/download/elNLRm96b0IyWGMxWjhUQw

Hope you enjoy it, _Huilun_.

:tiphat:


----------

